# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  (ليبانييز)

## أميرة قوس النصر

قالت لي بسعادة غامرة: يااااي بيفكروني "ليبانييز" !!! أي لبنانية باللغة الإنجليزية، فنظرت اليها وقد تداخل في نفسي ألف شعور مابين أسف وحزن واستنكار إلا أنني اختصرت كل مافي النفس من مشاعر بابتسامة باردة فقد اعتدت على هذا النموذج وبات لا يفاجأني على الإطلاق، وأذكر مثلاً في إحدى المرات انني طلبت كلية العلوم في احدى الجامعات فردت علي السكرتيرة قائلة: "غلتانة هون كلية التيب" والذي استطعت استيعابه بعد التحليل العميق ومحاولة استنهاض همة صوتها المتراخي بأنها تقصد "كلية الطب" تلك الكلية العظيمة صارت كلية التيب؟ واذا كان هذا هو الحال في صرح تعليمي فماذا سأتوقع اذا طلبت مركزاً ترفيهياً؟ أظن بأنه سيجاب على اتصالي بـ "إدلع يارشيدي " بدلاً من "ألو"

    ولازلت اسأل نفسي حتى اليوم لماذا نصر على تقليد الآخرين بشكل عام وتقليد اللبانييز خصوصاً؟ فالصبايا هناك مجبولات برمال الساحل ونعومتهن مرتبطة بأجواء لبنان وهواها ولهجتهن تتماشى مع طبيعتهن أما نحن فخلطتنا مختلفة تفوح منها رائحة الشيح والزيتون وقد إعتدنا على كوننا (خوات رجال) ولا يليق لنا إلا ذلك،  وهنا أريد أن انوه إلى أن الفرق بين "أخت الرجال" و "المسترجلة" شاسع، فأخت الرجال ليست تلك التي تقص شعرها وترتدي ملابس الصبيان وتتقمص خشونتهم وتقلد مشيتهم ، إنما هي تلك الأنثى التي تعرف جيداً متى تستخدم أنوثتها بعنفوان فتتألق ومتى تستخدم شخصيتها الصلبة الملتزمة فتبدع، لذلك فإنه من الجدير بنا الكف عن طبع مانراه في صفحات المجلات وشاشات التلفاز على وجوهنا وقلوبنا وأن نتجه للبحث عن أنفسنا في أعماق ذاتنا الأردنية الأصيلة وفي صور الكثير من (خوات الرجال) أمثال أمل الفرحان ولانا مامكغ وليلى شرف ونائلة الرشدان -مع حفظ الألقاب- والقائمة تطول لتمتد عبر أردننا الطيب مانحة إيانا فرصة مميزة لنكون أنفساً من عزة وصوراً من نور لنمثل بلداً نعطيه فيحبنا ونحبه فيعطينا.

    وبالنسبة لي فسأكتفي من الآن فصاعداً بالحزن على اللبانييز ( المغشوش) وسأسعى جاهدة نحو الحصول على لقب مس أخت رجال (الأصلي)، ويغمرني هنا التفاؤل لأن أبرز ما يدعم خطواتي نحو هذا اللقب هو أنني أردنية الطلة بامتياز و أنني أصر ويشكل دائم على كوني: "إربدييز

----------


## غسان

انتي اربديز .. ولا جرشيز ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اكتر اشي بكره كلمة اشياءات 
ونحنا ،  وتحكيني 
يختيييييييييييييي

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
رائع

على فكرة ما فيه حدا بالدنياا بغير لهجتة إلا الشمالات(شمال الاردن) فقط

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 
_انتي اربديز .. ولا جرشيز ..._
 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انتي اربديز .. ولا جرشيز ...


هلاء انا مو عارفة ازا اربدييز 
او جرشيز
لانة بضاين بالثنين كتير 
يا ربي هلاء احترت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




قال زهري مشان الدلع يعني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> وسأسعى جاهدة نحو الحصول على لقب مس أخت رجال


 :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: 

وعلى اي قناة ومين بقدم البرنامج ...مش برضه الفكرة لبنانية

----------


## زهره التوليب

والله واقع مقرف
عنجد
المشكله الشباب كمان...صاروا بيعتبروا البنت الي مش من هالنوع مش بنت وبحكوا عنها "زلمه"
يعني لا زم اكون مايعه مشان تعترفوا باني انثى؟؟
تعترفوا ولا عمرينكم :Db465236ff: 
حلو الزهر يا مها..بيئهر أهر :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عوج اللسان والدلع اكثر صفتين موت منهم اي انا حد يدلع حد بموت منها وطمس لغتي مشان فلان او ما بعرف مين يفكرني متحضرة هاي جد اخر نهفة واذا كان التحضر بعوج اللسان فبلاش منه وخليني متخلفة احسن الي

----------


## عُبادة

> عوج اللسان والدلع اكثر صفتين موت منهم اي انا حد يدلع حد بموت منها وطمس لغتي مشان فلان او ما بعرف مين يفكرني متحضرة هاي جد اخر نهفة واذا كان التحضر بعوج اللسان فبلاش منه وخليني متخلفة احسن الي


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 					 
> _عوج اللسان والدلع اكثر صفتين موت منهم اي انا حد يدلع حد بموت منها وطمس لغتي مشان فلان او ما بعرف مين يفكرني متحضرة هاي جد اخر نهفة واذا كان التحضر بعوج اللسان فبلاش منه وخليني متخلفة احسن الي 
> _


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

انا بعتقد انو البنت ألي بتغير لهجتا عشان الشب بتكون شخصيتها كتير ضعيفه وحلو الواحد يضل على طبيعتو :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بس في ناس بلبقلهم .. ليش الكذب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا مش عارف هالدع شو بيعمل
غير المسبة عليها وعلى اهلها الي مربينها

يعني اذا غيرت صوتها وصارت تعوج فيه شو بده يصير

----------


## دمعة فرح

انا بعتقد انو البنت ألي بتغير لهجتها عشان الشب بتكون شخصيتها ضعيفه وحلو الواحد يضل على طبعتو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
_انتي اربديز .. ولا جرشيز ...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة منك غسانز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
_

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      
_بس في ناس بلبقلهم .. ليش الكذب_ 

طبعا في كتير ناس بيلبقلهم...لذلك في ايه صريحه تؤمر النساء بعدم الخضوع بالقول...لان رب العالمين ادرى بعباده  :Db465236ff:

----------

